# Steel shot and full choke tubes



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to swap out my boys Full choke tube in his 20GA Mossberg 500 for the Mod choke for a grouse trip, and had a TERRIBLE time trying to remove it. In fact I actually destroyed it to get it out... using a 12" crescent wrench on the choke wrench, I barely got it to turn enough times to get vice grips on it. Even once I got large vice grips on it, it was a absolute BEAR to twist out.

The full choke was well oiled prior to installation, wasnt over tightened. He only shot 20'ish 3" mag steel shot #2's during the youth duck season.

Once I got the full out, the mod choke screwed right in easily with only fingers. I started to wonder if it didnt bulge out with the steel shot. I did some googling and I found alot of discussion where people state Steel + Full choke = BAD! However I re-checked the Mossberg manual and it clearly states:



> "ACCU-CHOKE™ TUBES - are designed for use with LEAD or STEEL shot. Each durable choke tube is clearly marked, as a guide, with the pattern it will produce."


So now I'm at a bit of a loss. The Full went in with fingers prior to shooting that box of steel shot, was stuck good after shooting. Once out, the mod went back in with fingers... so I'm strongly inclined to believe the full bulged somewhat.

Thoughts? I'll probably email Mossberg tomorrow to get their thoughts on this as well.

-DallanC


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think they only time you are completely safe using a full for steel is if the manual say you can with the factory tubes or if you have a choke tube that exceeds the barrel's length. I use an adjustable poly choke on my mossberg. I shoot ducks on full and bigger fowl on X-XX Full.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

I was told by a gunsmith years ago that steel shot will not compress like lead shot. He showed me a box of bulged and twisted barrels he said everytime you shoot it was like pulling on a piece of licorice. Said to us modified or improved cylinder only. Plus i oil the threads on my choke every other trip to the marsh. good luck hunting and be careful.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

I emailed Mossberg on it to find out if their manual is incorrect in stating steel is ok, or if its a materials failure in the choke itself causing it to bulge. Hopefully, they will minimally replace the choke in this case. From here on out we'll stick to the Mod choke for everything up to turkeys.


-DallanC


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think some of the newer high velocity steel loads may be causing some swelling in the chokes. I've seen a lot of choke manufacturers recommending that shells in excess of 1550 fps not be used.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

ran into this same thing a year ago! Request a new barrel if you want... they gave me one... just made me feel better about the whole thing. My mossberg 500 and a few other guys love carlson chokes! the fulls can be used with steel shot and they pattern SOOO much better. helped me out a lot... 25$ its a no brainer! think about it... a gun company makes guns...not chokes... a choke company? They only think about chokes. Get an aftermarket choke and you wont look back. Not trying to dog mossberg chokes but i like the others better.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dallan, it looks like you've proven Mossberg incorrect. Steel shot and Full chokes don't always get along. Larger shot, like #2s, makes it worse. I wouldn't repeat the experiment, and there is no need. Your boy will kill more ducks with an IC tube. I use SK in my bottom tube, IC in the top.

You might want to pattern the gun. Get some #4s, as they're lethal to ~40 yards and have much better pattern density the the same load of 2s. Lee Kay won't let you pattern steel though. I made a simple patterning frame if you want to use it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Double post. But I really meant it.  

By the way, Wal Mart sells #6 steel for ~$7/box. It's great in my 20 gauge to ~30 yards. You might try it, too.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Paddler and I have a difference of opinion on some things these days, but 14 years ago He taught me to shoot a skeet and there have been many a dead bird since. Absolutely lethal out to 50 with a little more forgiveness than a real tight tube.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Listen to Chuck. Not many guys can wrap their heads around using a factory SK tube for ducks, but it works. Steel patterns tighter than lead, and even in my 20 gauge (or 28), I use the open chokes with great effect. I need all the pattern I can get.

BYW, it's highly unlikely that the Mossberg factory Full choke will give you the same actual pattern percentage with both lead and steel. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I had the same issue with my youth model 500 20ga when I was growing up. This was while shooting lead loads and a MOD choke. I think they just tend to tightem up on that model/gauge. In that gun, the factory modified tube patterned best with most steel loads. It has been through 3 kids since then and they have all shot the mod tube with good results. The improved cylinder tube was way too open unless you are wanting to ground pound them at 20 ft


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Chuck and Paddler are absolutely right. I have patterned a bunch of guns over the years the IC is the best choke 90+% of the time for shooting out to 40 yds.

See that two guys who don't see eye to eye all that much are coming together on this very important topic.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

lol (Head shaking)!!!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Smear a little "never sieze" on the threads and ckoke exterior prior to installation. Be careful, it's messy stuff, and it gets on everything. Use only a tiny amount and spread it evenly. You can get it at most hardware and plumbing supply stores. I like after market choke tubes and prefer them for shooting longer distances. But, for shooting at 30 yards and less, your factory Improved cylinder and skeet chokes are a good choice. One thing that the after market chokes (i.e., Briley, Carlsons, etc.) do is make your pattern more even and seem to pattern a wider variety of loads well. 

Pattern your gun and load. Remember that just because the box says that the velocity is 1550 fps, doesnt mean that the shot is going that fast when it reaches the bird at 30-40 yards. By 40 yards, most steel pellets are only going around 600 to 700 feet per second. By the time they reach 50 yards, most sizes of steel shot are not retaining enough velocity to penetrate adeqautely for a clean kill.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

The bigger the shot the more open the choke needs to be. Most factory chokes say mod.= full with steel, IC= mod. with still & so on. Use an IC or skeet & you will have much better luck. The steel dose not compress & deform like lead as it is constricted threw the choke & so it bunches up & if the choke is to tight the steel pellets ricochet off each other causing the pattern to blow. There are lots of after market tubes that are great too. I use patter master & love it.


----------

